# Caesar Chorus



## finebyfine (Oct 6, 2021)

Boxed this one up early this morning! I love the early mornings before sunrise. I haven't been able to spend much time building since the tattoo shop opened up full swing and it was rewarding to finish off a super polished build.

I built this for an artist who plays bass after asking for @peccary 's advice - hope your shoulder is feeling better. I'm a bit ashamed to admit that I had the same experience as many on here who never liked choruses until using one of these. I absolutely get it now. I have a half populated board for myself that is being pushed higher up on my project list and I reordered this exact enclosure job from Tayda a few hours ago.

Enclosure is my old standby uv-printed matte black sand from Tayda with two passes of white. Still absolutely floored that I can get these made up for $20. Huge thanks as well to @fig for the BBD clock. Tim is the man if there ever was one.
edit: a few build notes:
- 2u2 caps in place of LEDs for wave shaper as recommended by @PedalPCB 
- trimpot setting guide from @bowanderror


----------



## peccary (Oct 6, 2021)

That looks fantastic! I love the artwork. This is on my short list for when I'm back in business.


----------



## SYLV9ST9R (Oct 6, 2021)

Great work as always Alex.
Sold mine to a local bassist also, but it will be in my next PCB order!


----------



## caiofilipini (Oct 6, 2021)

Looking sharp! That's one of my next builds as well.


----------



## finebyfine (Oct 27, 2021)

Boxed up one for myself last night


----------



## fig (Oct 27, 2021)

You deserve and just gave yourself the best! You did the 3PDT differently. More room?


----------



## giovanni (Oct 27, 2021)

Very cool! I really need to get on the Tayda printing service, those enclosures look awesome!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Oct 27, 2021)

Gorgeous! Simple and classy. Me like!

Now if I can only get mine working. 🤪


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Oct 27, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Boxed up one for myself last night
> 
> View attachment 17549View attachment 17547


Wich knob model is this?


----------



## finebyfine (Oct 27, 2021)

fig said:


> You deserve and just gave yourself the best! You did the 3PDT differently. More room?



The 3PDT breakout board in the original was a test one I got fabricated that is more accommodating to my ride or die screw terminals and a little bit shorter I think than the PedalPCB one. I didn't even realize it until seeing your comment. Last night I was SO confused as to why I was having so much more trouble getting everything boxed up than on the first. There's still some more changes I'd have to make for it to replace the PedalPCB one as my go to board, which I should probably get around to now that I remember I was even working on it.



Guilherme Collateral said:


> Wich knob model is this?



Goes by a few different names but: Contempo Mini on Small Bear, Brutalist Mini on Love My Switches and Jove Styled 14mm on Modular Addict. All the exact same knob.



jeffwhitfield said:


> Now if I can only get mine working. 🤪



It's a tricky one for sure - I had a super hard time biasing the BBD even on a second go and my wire placement was wildly affecting the overall circuit noise and I had to be much more mindful than usual. Where's yours giving you trouble?


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Oct 27, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> It's a tricky one for sure - I had a super hard time biasing the BBD even on a second go and my wire placement was wildly affecting the overall circuit noise and I had to be much more mindful than usual. Where's yours giving you trouble?



Gah, where do I even begin? Well, at first I was getting no effect and no output with the Blend set to full CW. Rate was working since the LED was showing the speed. With the Blend at full CCW, the volume was really low. I switched out the trimmer and now the volume is back up to normal...but I'm still not getting anything when I turn up the Blend. One poster suggested that it might be the MN3102 I had, which he thought might be fake. So I returned the batch of MN3207 and MN3102 to the eBay seller I got them from. Fig sent me a V3102 and V3207 so once I get them I'll start testing again. I did order a batch of V3102's though. V3207's are still sold out everywhere.


----------



## Guilherme Collateral (Oct 27, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> The 3PDT breakout board in the original was a test one I got fabricated that is more accommodating to my ride or die screw terminals and a little bit shorter I think than the PedalPCB one. I didn't even realize it until seeing your comment. Last night I was SO confused as to why I was having so much more trouble getting everything boxed up than on the first. There's still some more changes I'd have to make for it to replace the PedalPCB one as my go to board, which I should probably get around to now that I remember I was even working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome man, thanks a lot! Your pedal looks very classy!


----------



## finebyfine (Oct 27, 2021)

jeffwhitfield said:


> Fig sent me a V3102 and V3207 so once I get them I'll start testing again.


That sounds like the issue to me too if I had to guess.

Also someone ought to tally up how many Caesars @fig is responsible for making work!


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Oct 27, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> That sounds like the issue to me too if I had to guess.
> 
> Also someone ought to tally up how many Caesars @fig is responsible for making work!


Actually, someone should tally up how many pedals @fig is responsible for making work. Period. Give the man a few beers, for Pete's sake!


----------



## JamieJ (Oct 27, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Also someone ought to tally up how many Caesars @fig is responsible for making work!


All hail @fig Caesar!


----------



## fig (Oct 27, 2021)

I'm more like Sid Caesar. 
In all fairness, I got 50 of each for a steal. @thewintersoldier did all the chip testing so he's the guy!


----------



## fig (Oct 27, 2021)




----------



## Harry Klippton (Oct 27, 2021)

Why have I never seen this thread? Excellent work @finebyfine !


----------



## Barry (Oct 27, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> The 3PDT breakout board in the original was a test one I got fabricated that is more accommodating to my ride or die screw terminals and a little bit shorter I think than the PedalPCB one. I didn't even realize it until seeing your comment. Last night I was SO confused as to why I was having so much more trouble getting everything boxed up than on the first. There's still some more changes I'd have to make for it to replace the PedalPCB one as my go to board, which I should probably get around to now that I remember I was even working on it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The Brutalist is rapidly becoming my favorite knob


----------



## jeffwhitfield (Oct 27, 2021)

fig said:


> I'm more like Sid Caesar.
> In all fairness, I got 50 of each for a steal. @thewintersoldier did all the chip testing so he's the guy!


Thats a reference not many will get. 🤪


----------



## TheSin (Oct 29, 2021)

Nice! I really like mine for the couple songs I use it on. I still need to swap the LEDs with caps though.


----------



## FormulaFourteen (Nov 13, 2021)

Hey @finebyfine 

Great work - you mentioned elsewhere that you could share the drilling template (at tayda) for this. 

Would you mind linking it? 

Thanks!


----------



## finebyfine (Nov 13, 2021)

FormulaFourteen said:


> Hey @finebyfine
> 
> Great work - you mentioned elsewhere that you could share the drilling template (at tayda) for this.
> 
> ...


Certainly! This is the drill template I used for both that I’ve made.






						Tayda Electronics Drill
					

Tayda Electronics Drill Designer for custom enclosures.




					drill.taydakits.com


----------



## FormulaFourteen (Nov 13, 2021)

finebyfine said:


> Certainly! This is the drill template I used for both that I’ve made.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
brilliant, thank you


----------



## finebyfine (Nov 13, 2021)

FormulaFourteen said:


> brilliant, thank you


No problemo!


----------



## andare (Nov 14, 2021)

Barry said:


> The Brutalist is rapidly becoming my favorite knob


Aka the Ripple knob


----------



## Barry (Nov 14, 2021)

andare said:


> Aka the Ripple knob


I think it's spelled Rippel though


----------



## finebyfine (Nov 14, 2021)

Barry said:


> I think it's spelled Rippel though


The rippel’s a different albeit similar knob. Pointer isn’t engraved and the top surface isn’t matte


----------



## seiche (Nov 21, 2021)

can you substitute a BL3208 for the MN3207? I have a shit-ton of them and figured you could change the clock cap to give it twice the speed and higher fidelity as a side effect


----------



## seiche (Dec 11, 2021)

I assume change the cap from 47p to 22p…?


----------

